# Wichtiges Sicherheitsupdate und Änderung der Software!



## Dok (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Member und Besucher von Anglerboard.de,

in den nächsten Minuten werden wir ein wichtiges Sicherheitsupdate unserer Forensoftware vornehmen, da heute eine Sicherheitslücke bekannt wurde.
Dieses Update ist sehr wichtig um den fehlerfreien Betrieb unseren Forums gewährleisten zu können. 
Das Update wird ca. 10-20 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen.
Bei dieser Gelegenheit werden wir auch eine neue Version der Skypeunterstützung in unserem Forum zur Verfügung stellen. Diese Update macht es leider notwendig das Ihr eure Skypenamen neu in Eurem Profil angebt. Ihr findet das neue Eingabefeld bei den Feldern der anderen Messenger wie ICQ und Co.

Ich bitte die Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen und bitte um Verständnis!

(Bitte immer dran Denken das uns ein erfolgreicher Hackangriff länger außer Betrieb setzten würde…)


Hier können Kommentare abgegeben werden!


----------



## Dok (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichtiges Sicherheitsupdate und Änderung der Software!*

Update abgeschlossen!


----------

